# Colt's First Ride - What headgear do you use?



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Just wondering, when you are getting on a colt for the first time, are you what headgear do you ride him in? Just a halter? A snaffle?

Generally what I would do is start the colts on their very first ride just a couple of circles being ponied by another horse. The halter is on underneath being held by the rider on the horse, the rider has the reins but doesn't pull on them. Then on their first solo ride I go in a snaffle. I just notice a lot of people riding their colts first in halters so I was wondering. I don't see anything wrong with either, so long as you aren't yanking that snaffle through the colts mouth.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

For a first ride you mean? Last 20 years, I have always used a loose ring snaffle and an english bridle as I like the noseband and good throat latch.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

for my colt i just rode him in a halter with a lead, but thats only cuz hes like my mutant child and i trust him compeletely. for everybody else's i use pretty much the same thing as waresbear.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I start colts in a rope halter and lead rope. But sometimes I will start them in a loose ring snaffle as well, depends on who's colts I am starting. I worked for a trainer that preferred me to start his in a Springsteen. I had no issues with it, just have to be careful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

It depends on the horse for me its either a halter or a snaffle. I have a few different types of snaffles and will interchange them.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Depends on the horse for me too, I don't see a thing wrong with halter or snaffle. First rides for me are generally done in a loose ring snaffle. I also have a half breed side pull that I use on occasion.


----------



## Brookside Stables (Jan 16, 2011)

Full cheek snaffle. Before I even get on their backs, they are already giving to bit pressure from the ground. They understand left, right, back and to break at the poll. Once they are responding well on the ground it's just a matter of getting on and going.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i intend to start my colt in an english bridle and eggbutt snaffle. he already takes the bridle fine so the expectation is that he will long line and understand simple bit cues before i get on. with that in mind, i see no reason not to have his first ride be in a bridle.


----------



## coltrule (May 29, 2011)

I started Lolly in a side pull hackimore,.. and rode bare back..she was 2..and we just walked 60 feet..then came back.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Most people around here start off with a rope training halter or a sidepull. When I first got Cin and had to start from the ground up, I used a sidepull first but lunged him with a loose ring snaffle.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Halter. They already understand the pressure. One less 'new' thing to add to the first time they are backed.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

I use a french link, loose cheek snaffle.
They are also ground driven in that and a halter so they know directionals before mounting.


----------



## mustang man (Dec 21, 2011)

I started mine in a hackamore (NOT mechanical) and I will progress to a snaffle then to a curb.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

First ride: Ponied
2nd-5th ride (Or until there is an understanding of simple cues and no bucking): Halter
From there: Snaffle.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

A D ring snaffle. But my first ride I have someone loosely lead me until the colt is used to getting directions from their back. Before I get on I spend time teaching them to give to the bit, turn both ways, and back up, from the ground. They lunge in it. Usually all it takes it getting them moving forward with weight, I already have them steering with a soft mouth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I use a rope halter to start most horses...since they are already usually soft in it. I introduce the snaffle later on, although most have already been working it it on the ground some, I just prefer working in the halter right off. not sure why, it's just always been my preference.


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

SorrelHorse said:


> Just wondering, when you are getting on a colt for the first time, are you what headgear do you ride him in? Just a halter? A snaffle?


Either - it's a matter of personal preference.



> Generally what I would do is start the colts on their very first ride just a couple of circles being ponied by another horse. The halter is on underneath being held by the rider on the horse, the rider has the reins but doesn't pull on them.


Personally, I would not do this…too much for the horse to pay attention to and too easy for a wreck to happen.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've always just used a loose ring snaffle on all of mine and had great results. I suppose if I come across a horse that doesn't go well in that, then I'll try something different, but until then, I say "If it ain't broke, don't fix it".


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Horse Poor said:


> *Personally, I would not do this…too much for the horse to pay attention to and too easy for a wreck to happen.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Can you please explain? When I do it I'm basically just a passenger and the horse will only carry the bit. It wouldn't be their first time being ponied either. I don't really see a whole bunch of "new" things in there since all of them will be highly desensitized to absolutely everything hundreds of times before backing.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I don't or wouldn't pony either; the reason being, that not only do you endanger your horse, but the horse that is ponying the newly ridden horse, should the horse being ridden for the first time decide to blow up. There would be no way the rider of the ponying horse could get out of the way, or get rid of the lead rope quickly enough to totally prevent some kind of wreck from happening; both horses and riders could be hurt, instead of just one horse or rider. 

Now I have had a handler on the ground lead a horse for the first actual ride, but I don't as a general rule any more. If you have taught the horse how to flex, and yield his hips, and he knows how to move off of clicks and kisses from the ground, getting him to move undersaddle isn't going to be rocket science. I can generally get a horse to w/t/c the first ride, but mainly focus on bending, and stops, and keeping him calm and relaxed, how fast we go depends on how focused he is on me.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I have always started them with loose ring snaffles English bridle everything. If they had recently gotten their wolf teeth out and if they are calm I would have someone on the ground leading me with a halter.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

About the ponying thing, if done right, it can actually be greatly beneficial, especially on a horse that has already proven that they will buck hard or do something dangerous with a rider. Basically, you take a very broke, very strong older horse and snub the head of the green horse up close to the horn. If you know how to handle the horse you're on and know where to be to stay safe and still keep control of the greenie, then it can actually prevent a lot of problems that would have cropped up otherwise.

The biggest problem with ponying/snubbing up a green horse is that so many people have no idea how to do it properly. If done wrong, it can certainly kill everyone involved really quick.

I don't typically do it on most my greenies because I just want them listening to me from the first moment, but I wouldn't begrudge people who do want to do it that way.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i do the first ride in a roundpen in a dring snaffle. i would be open to starting a horse in a rope halter though.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

About the ponying thing...I'm in favour of it, personally. I've already shared a couple of these pics before...
It's a really nice option to have...and safe if you know what you're doing...
Keyword: IF
















































































I'm sorry, OP, if I kidnapped your thread with all of these pictures...


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm in here a little late, but I thought I'd throw my 2-cents in. I actually started on the very first ride with both a rope halter and a snaffle. Indie was used to the halter telling her which direction to go, so it helped make the bit less confusing.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am with smrobs...that colts head better be right up in my lap so he can't set back, lunge forward and end up on top of you. I keep them parallel to my horse. When they get perpendicular to you is when they can end up on top of or pawing you if they get enough head.

The first guy I ever worked for riding colts, we did it that way. He had been starting colts for 60 years using that method and I trusted him.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

hi cowchick,its me again.when i start a colt i agree with the sidepull people,as long as this horse is not real head strong,cause i dont want him to get his head down between his knees,then thats an invitation to want to try you.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

rob said:


> hi cowchick,its me again.when i start a colt i agree with the sidepull people,as long as this horse is not real head strong,cause i dont want him to get his head down between his knees,then thats an invitation to want to try you.


I will admit, I have never used a sidepull and I have never been taught how to use one, so I don't know the difference between a sidepull or a halter.

I totally agree about keeping their head up too. I usually get them really soft to the halter before I ride them, to keep from getting myself in a wreck. But all horses are different and some are just hard faced, and I might just use a snaffle on them.

Since I have never used a sidepull, how is it different than using a halter? And do you use it the same?


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

come ride with me cc and i will show you.its like a halter,but it has a rawhide noseband and a ring on each side for your reins.if hes headstrong,the noseband might take some hair off,but it will heel alot faster than a sore mouth if you have to pull on the bit alot.keep in touch with me


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

just a one time question.do you people that start your colts in a halter trust your horses that much?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

rob said:


> just a one time question.do you people that start your colts in a halter trust your horses that much?


I don't know if it is trust as much as I know that I did the work beforehand to make it work. I would like to think that I can put a read on a horse well enough to feel as what I need to do to make it work. Not saying I am the great reader of the horse minds, not at all. But I think you can tell when working on the ground with him his attitude and how smart he is. That gives me insight to where I might need to tweak my method to suit the situation. I think this where knowing different methods and riding different kinds of horses help. You have a broader knowledge of horses, their attitudes, querks and intelligence. Knowing many different methods gives you that many more options when situations arise. That is why I get frustrated with people who get hung up on only using one clinicians method.

I am by no means limiting myself to just the halter. I will make sure they know that they can't pull on the halter, once they figure that out, you just better forget about using it. It is in a way like riding in a hackamore, once he learns he can run through it, your pretty much done. 

I will use a snaffle, like I said before, I have used a Springsteen snaffle and more than willing to try a sidepull.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

cowchick,i train professionally for a living and have been for many years,and i want to compliment you on everything you just stated.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes! Me too. I have trained horses for years myself. I cannot answer the question because it is so different with different horses, and disciplines. Every time I switched breeds or disciplines, I had to learn new ways. Now I use all that knowledge, even knowing what NOT to do.
As you work with the young horse, you learn to read him pretty good. And now that I am older, the ground is harder. I do so much ground work there is a solid foundation on that baby before I get on. 
They will stop, turn, back and everything on their first ride. 
These day's I use a sidepull.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

hi susan,i like your knowledge and your thoughts.i also like your location,i am originally from ohio also.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

rob said:


> cowchick,i train professionally for a living and have been for many years,and i want to compliment you on everything you just stated.


Thanks Rob! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Susan Crumrine said:


> Yes! Me too. I have trained horses for years myself. I cannot answer the question because it is so different with different horses, and disciplines. Every time I switched breeds or disciplines, I had to learn new ways. Now I use all that knowledge, even knowing what NOT to do.
> As you work with the young horse, you learn to read him pretty good. And now that I am older, the ground is harder. I do so much ground work there is a solid foundation on that baby before I get on.
> They will stop, turn, back and everything on their first ride.
> These day's I use a sidepull.


I agree!!!


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

sorry ladies,but when you have so many in your barn to train,i have to do the groundwork as i go.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks guys. I have worked my way up from a groom when I was 20 years old, in Ocala FL. And I learned quite a bit. I don't like to give training advice of a forum because I can't really tell what is going on from a post.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I just use a nylon halter or a rope halter, depending on the horse  It's what I start ground driving them in and it's what they're use to.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

rob said:


> sorry ladies,but when you have so many in your barn to train,i have to do the groundwork as i go.


True, I am not picking up feet and make him sidepass before I climb on.
My idea of groundwork before getting on one is getting to lock on to me but not pushy, getting him to feel and follow a pull, sacked out with a flag, I should be able to touch him wherever I want, and accept a saddle. Depending on the horse and how much he was been worked with, it might take me a few hours and it might take me a few weeks to get that far.

I think groundwork can be overdone. I have seen people out there with weanlings doing groundwork _constantly_. By time they are two year olds they are dull, cranky and bored.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

i agree cowchick,totally.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

rob said:


> just a one time question.do you people that start your colts in a halter trust your horses that much?


When I work a horse (from the ground-up) I expect him to be soft in my hands...as in, I can use two fingers on the rein to get the horse to flex on the ground or under saddle (as pictured here); It's not a matter of 'trust' so much a matter of working toward a specific goal. Most of the horses I train can and do acheive this in a rope halter. If I feel the horse will not retain this undersaddle for any reason, I will use a snaffle for the last stages leading up to mounting and the first rides. It does all depend on the horse, his background, and how safe I feel I will be. When you really think about it, nothing can really physically control the horse anyway, so it's really about the mental preparation, and how well you equip the horse leading up to that first ride; miss any steps, and you and the horse could get hurt.


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

m2p, do you train for a living? and i love the statement below the picture.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I love it too... Even the flag in the background of the picture sets it off...
although I have seen some rough handed women too....


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I start my horses bareback/in a halter.. if there was an explosion its easier for me to bail.. and not yanking on the mouth or w.e as a reaction.. which makes the bit a bad experience.. the first time I ever get on them I just sit there and pet them I dont ask for any movement.. usually I try and wait till they offer the first step. Of course before ever getting on the horse I make sure they have all there ground manners and respond to light cues on the halter when asked for lateral flexion... if they dont respond on the ground.. theres no way they are gonna respond in saddle.

The horse im training right now.. is able to w/t/c, sidestep etc. in just a rope halter.. which now im actually ready to graduate him to a snaffle. Usually id put a bridle on a little earlier then I have with this guy but he had so many bad prior experience with people trying to wrestle him to submission.. anything near his mouth use to freak him out. So process is a little slower with the poor guy.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I do a lot of ground drivivng before I back a horse and they are very familiar with a snaffle bridle and turns and whoa. However, the first couple of times I back them I am in a round pen and I use a halter and lead rope. That way, if for some reason the horse bucks and I come off, they can step on the lead rope/halter with no damage to themself and their mouth. Once I know they are good to go, I will go back to the snaffle.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> I do a lot of ground drivivng before I back a horse and they are very familiar with a snaffle bridle and turns and whoa. However, the first couple of times I back them I am in a round pen and I use a halter and lead rope. That way, if for some reason the horse bucks and I come off, they can step on the lead rope/halter with no damage to themself and their mouth. Once I know they are good to go, I will go back to the snaffle.


interesting, never thought of that before ! another reason i would like to start in a rope halter next time.

my mare is great with a halter and lead rope and knowing how to get free when she steps on it. i accidentally found out the other day that shes just the same with a bit and reins. she stepped on her reins about 5 inches from the bit, but took her foot off before her head went up. i was glad she didnt hurt herself or break my reins !


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

rob said:


> m2p, do you train for a living? and i love the statement below the picture.


It's more of a hobby now, but I used to...


----------



## rob (Aug 8, 2011)

what diciplines did you train?if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

rob said:


> what diciplines did you train?if you dont mind me asking.


To be honest, I preferred colt starting, and putting a good foundation on a young horse, or restarting poorly trained horses (that is still my preference). But I can train western or english...mostly flat classes, or speed classes, like gaming.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

HorsesAreForever said:


> I start my horses bareback/in a halter.. if there was an explosion its easier for me to bail.


See now, I am wholeheartedly *against* purposefully bailing on a horse whenever they blow up. I've dealt with more than my share that had been _taught_ to buck by people who would do just that. The horse would hop around a little bit or throw a couple of small bucks, the rider would bail off, and the horse would figure out "Hey, if I buck a little bit, they get off and leave me alone". Then they start to get more....um...exuberant about bucking, and they get harder to stop. Even if you do get them to stop when you get on, they will often revert to bucking whenever they get mad or spooked. Often it is either very hard and takes a very long time to get them over it....or they _never_ get over it.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I agree with smrobs on that one...if you can sit out those bucks do so; better yet, if you can push the horse through them by getting those feet to move out, do so. A horse bucks basically because his feet are "stuck" in place. Don't bail, think about how you can get those feet moving foward. Sometimes all it takes is taking one rein to your hip and disengaging those hips, and then using your reins, or someone on the ground (if the horse knows round penning techniques), to ask for forward motion.


----------

